# Marimoball's ADA 120p



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

OK I have been in the hobby for twenty years. So after learning so much on forums my 120gal planted Discus was tore down. 
This was my 120gal planted discus tank









Then the Tear down.








After my ADA60P I have been wishing for an ADA120P. So I finally managed to purchase one.
Here is the list of equipment so far 
ADA120P
Garden Mat
ADA Lily Pipes inflo and out
6x9L bags of aquasoil
6L bag of powersand 
Bactor
step 1 step2 brighty K Brighty special lights Brighty special shade
tourmaline BC
green gain
Hardscape is 100lbs of Seiryu stone and 100lbs of Chinese zebra rock
3x8000K MH bulbs
The stand will be an ADA replica and will be ready for painting tomorrow 
I can't decide on lighting but I narrowed it down to two. The 6 bulb T5 HO 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...y~FILTFIT58U~category~48in_Units~vendor~.html
TEK light or 2x150w Aquamedic pendants
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...ing_metal_halide_aqua_medic_ocean_lights.html


Here's the stuff I have so far


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, very nice equipment! Must have cost you a fortune for the rocks alone! I'm very jealous. I'll be watching this, 100% subscribed. I'm expecting big things from this setup! Have fun with it!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

You. The. Man.

This is gonna be good.

I too, am 100% subscribed!!!

I say go with the 2X150w Aqua Medics -- they're awesome, awesome fixtures!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> Wow, very nice equipment! Must have cost you a fortune for the rocks alone! I'm very jealous. I'll be watching this, 100% subscribed. I'm expecting big things from this setup! Have fun with it!


why would you be jealous? You have a great deal of stuff too. I have had about 150 dollars spent so far on my 20 long, and I dont have all the plants or fish yet. :eek5: its a lot of money to me.

anyway, MARIMOBALL, I can tell, I can tell from the start, that this is going to be a marvel of a tank.

peace dude,

Nick


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

In an alternate universe maybe I could get something like this. This kids is why you don't do crack and you do well in school...so you can be rich like this man!

Seriously...how much was the mortgage on that thing?!!!

I expect great things from this...and If it looks good, I will take credit for it...that's just how I roll...


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Gonna have to keep a close eye on this one!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

roundtrees Im not rich. But I work 7 days a week and I work in the medical field so that helps but I payed cash CUZ I don't want any credit debt. This is my final large tank and I expect this to last a long time. I really want the pendants I even have the bulbs ready to go but someone offered me an awsome deal on TEK lights. I was even thinking of getting the TEK and a K2 viper MH and dismantelling it and hang it behind the TEK just for the shimmer of the MH


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well make it look good mmmk! Cause I want something to post on my wall right above my tank for inspiration. I might even be able to frame it...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The stand is here and ready for painting. I will have pics soon!


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

yay make some more pics


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Comming up!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

This is the ADA style stand that a friend built. Ready for painting. BIG UPS!:thumbsup: to Jason Baliban for the detailed pics. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/40809-building-ada.html


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

nice looking stand...really looking forward to seeing this progress. 
are you sure you want to paint the stand? there's a thread around here somewhere that has a hand-oiled ADA type cabinet that's gorgeous...let me find the link...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice stand!
Any decision on lighting yet?



ColeMan said:


> nice looking stand...really looking forward to seeing this progress.
> are you sure you want to paint the stand? there's a thread around here somewhere that has a hand-oiled ADA type cabinet that's gorgeous...let me find the link...



I _hope_ you're speaking of my cabinet

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/64350-roybot73-ada-60-p-2.html#post589062
 :biggrin:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

oooh, yes, I am!! I love that cabinet!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Going to be Smokin!!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Keep those pics coming. everything looks very high end.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Stand is almost ready. One more coat of paint and one coat of clear coat.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Whew! the stand is finished. Three coats of primer 3 coats of paint and three coats of satin clear coat. I placed the stand where I wanted it to go. It seems to be perfectly level with no shims underneath. Unfortunately I haven't placed the tank on the stand because it is a two man job and i haven't had a chance to call a friend to come and help. But do not despair i have a new pic :icon_bigg . the stones you are about to see were purchased about two years ago when things were more affordable. Thats how long I have been planning saving and collecting for this project. The pic shows three Seiryu stone and one chinese zebra rock in the far left corner. The best, largest stone is the whole inspiration for this tank. Yes  its one piece it looks like a mountain and it weighs over 65lbs and over two feet. So this is the basic scape. i will add more rock and tweak the scape but it won't change much. The rocks are somewhat dirty from being in my back yard next to my koi pond for the last two years. So tell me what you think.




























All these stones easily weigh over 100lbs and I still have another 80lbs.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

The rocks look nice but imo they might be too large for the tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes they are large. With 3" of substrate in the front and 8" in the back they will look smaller but I want the rock to be tall. Most people make the mistake of adding short rocks, which makes the scape disproportioned. I have done it my self in the past. The rock ends up hidden by the foreground and doesn't even reach half of the height of the tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No way, those rocks are banging!! Will look perfect when backfilled with substrate. Nice work! 

Love the stand.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Those rocks are the perfect size to fill the gigantic footprint of a 120-P!!
Nice stand!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ill try to place the tank on the stand tonight.


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

I'd turn the Shasta can on it's side and position it on the left side of the tank...


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

so far its looking bangin!:bounce:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone I will try to place the tank tonight. I have some more stone but they are long and I would hate to break it. Ill see when I add the substrate.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm seriously in love with that rock.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i love that big rock you got wish the price was not so high for them


----------



## lekyiscool (May 27, 2008)

very nice stand would you recommend using Formica or just painting the stand as you did?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Lekyiscool Im sure formica is better because it is a more durable surface. But considering the cost and the chance for making a error, I would say Im very happy with the results but you must be patient. The stand took an entire weekend. Each coat was allowed to dry 4 hours then sanded with 300 grit sandpaper and wiped down with a clean tact cloth between coats for a total of 9 coats. The clear coat gives it a hard protective layer. LMK and I will tell you the exact products I used.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

did u scape anything with the rocks?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

No, I tried to level the stand but could not get it leveled, due to my old oak floors. Ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

I purchased a piece of 12"x12" acrylic for about $2.00. Just score and snap into shims.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Good idea nstyn8. Ill look into it this evening.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Any updates? This sounds like it is going to be awesome! *subscribed*


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

My floor is so uneven  and with a rimless tank it would show. Even if the tank looked great, if the water level was not level it would drive me nuts:angryfire . So Im replacing my hardwood floorroud: , but I should start up again this weekend. The fish that I special ordered are not at my lfs yet so I have some time.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

How to know you're obsessed with tanks: you replace your floor so the tank looks better :icon_lol: 

Wish my mom would go for that  She's currently in the state of mind of "NO MORE TANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

or you could just put shimms under the stand...a lot cheaper than new floors


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried shims, it was level lengthwise but from front to back it was off, I would need 3 inches of shims on one corner. The floor was in the works already, but my 120gal tank did not permit it. Ill try to have the tank scaped this weekend but not fill it, cuz I have more rocks I want to try.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ohhhhhhh! you failed to mention that the floor was in process or in need already...makes a little more sense now...

sounds like my room my parents have hard wood in the whole house except for my room where 800lbs of tanks makes floor remodeling difficult...I should brobably put floor jacks under my room...!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I am following this.

You should show us pics of the different hardscapes you hare contemplating.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, I now have level new floors. 7 extra beams were added to the floor for good measure. Tonight I leveled the stand, placed the tank and added water to make sure it is level.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i despise marimoball and his awesome tank, lol, i looks awesome so far!!! cant wait for plants and then fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You are one patient guy!! By now, I'd be dying to get the plants, fish, etc. in there!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I am in kinda in hurry because the fish I want are seasonal. I have a 40 that I have on my deck with the filter running from m old 120gal and as thinking of leaving the fish outside. Its shaded and cool but last week temp here was 110F so the fish stayed at the LFS.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Been there done that with fish in a rubbermaid bin while my ADA AquaSoil cycled! It's been 1.5 months! That's a S L O W hurry! LOL Hope you get them in soon. I've been waiting to see it all. Love your rocks!


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I hope you get them soon! What fish do you want?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

nice start now lets see some plants!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

stargate I wont disclose what fish I will be adding yet. But the tank now has substrate and has been scaped. will update with pictures soon.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hurry!!! we want to be jealous!!!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

What he said! 

Can't wait to see the scaped tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Things are gonna move faster now, I hope. I filled the tank with aquasoil first then placed the rock and played with it for a while. I had another rock about the same size but it did not look good with both in them. I tried smaller rock but did not look proportioned. BTW my best friend helped me out, and he really thinks its fun. Even though he has not had a fish tank in ten years. Ok so my friend suggested we break one rock in half. So we drove back to his house, took his sledge hammer and broke the rock in two pieces right in half. We drove back to my house and placed the rock until we both were happy with it. Now after all that work the tank was emptied to add power sand, tourmaline BC, Bacter, and some Penac. Then refilled the tank with aquasoil and repostioned the rock.

first try with two large rocks.








I like this scape








added all the power sand and ADA extras








refilled the tank with substrate








Final scape
















close up


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Where are the plants!? Love the rocks!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, forgot this forum is for aquatic plants. LOL. Im going to go with glosso in the foreground and E. tenellus in the background. I thought about HC and D. hairgrass but my experience with HC is that it has a very short root and tends ro lift up in patches. Glosso has a deeper root system. I may use blyxia triponica instead of E. tenellus. If I order plants this week then It will be planted. but Ineed about 30-25 pots of glosso and 10-15 of E. tenellus. No emereced growth here, don't have time for that.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks very nice. I like it, and I think it's gonna be great :icon_surp 

One suggestion would be to maybe add some smaller (less than like 50lbs :hihi: , those are HUGE) rocks in there to surround the larger rocks and soften the appearance? Some accentual pieces? 

I really like it better with the larger piece split up. How are you going to light this behemoth?


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the rocks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> If I order plants this week then It will be planted. but Ineed about 30-25 pots of glosso and 10-15 of E. tenellus. No emmersed growth here, don't have time for that.


That'sa lotta spicey meatballs!:biggrin: Do you mean blyxa Japonica? I have some of that. How much do you need?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Tex I like blyxia triponica instead, its a liltle smaller. I will post a wtb thread soon. If not then Ill order online. The smaller rocks are about 10-15 pounds a piece but Ill try some of them. I was going to get Aquamedic pendants, but fishneedit.com has similar ones for way less and they have 8k bulbs. If I find a good deal on a MH/T5 combo I will go with that. For now I will start the tank with my Catalina Aquarium 4x65watt PC. this will allow me to control the light better . In case I run into algae problems.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I was trying to find blyxia triponica but don't come up with anything. Do you have a px of it OR does it look just like the other but smaller? I've seen the blyxa alberti. I really like the red color it has. Someone had posted that their Blyxa Japonica turned red in high light. Have you heard of that? I have 3wpg and mine are green. I'm getting new lights soon so maybe I'll be able to test it out myself.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Blyxa will turn a redish color if fertilized correctly and under the right lighting. I did it and was well under 3 WPG.

Never heard of triponica


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

two LFS have it labeled blyxia triponica usually grows long like a stem but can have runners.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice new floor:icon_wink 

The rock broken looks much better well worth the trip. I've got to agree though, maybe break up the other half of the rock and soften up the transition.

*thinks what seasonal fish are in these days...* 

-Andrew


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Well now Im thinking E. Parvula. Btw the fish that Im getting are seasonal so I must hurry.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I decided on a glosso foreground. Can anyone suggest a plant that would look nice behind the rock. So far I can only think of E. tenellus.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I decided on a glosso foreground. Can anyone suggest a plant that would look nice behind the rock. So far I can only think of E. tenellus.


Lilaeopsis brasiliensis :thumbsup:


----------



## Cmaddog (Jun 11, 2008)

*Sorry to be such a noob...*

Beautiful tank, I really like the ADA tanks, how many gallons is this tank? I am horrible with cm, I should be better considering I deal in mm all day, and had to take a ton of chem/physics in college. I am interested in watching this project. Are you doing Discus? If not what did you do with your Discus? also, where did you order all of your gear from?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I decided on a glosso foreground. Can anyone suggest a plant that would look nice behind the rock. So far I can only think of E. tenellus.


ricca fluitans? especially if you like pearling.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

lilaeopsis brasiliensis has potential. But the shade of green is about the same as glosso. Many online nurseries sell it in square foot sod, so that would be nice and an instant aquascape. Riccia is a def. no no. Its not tall enough, it foats and creates a mess and all that aquasoil in the back would be waisted.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

sup victor, i let you know the glosso later :thumbsup:

Nice scape you have there, like the rocks


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> lilaeopsis brasiliensis has potential. But the shade of green is about the same as glosso. Many online nurseries sell it in square foot sod, so that would be nice and an instant aquascape. Riccia is a def. no no. Its not tall enough, it foats and creates a mess and all that aquasoil in the back would be waisted.


It is a bit darker, Jeff Senske has a scape using it and Glosso and it looks great.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanx Coop I was about to call you right now. Can you recommend a plant that would look good behind the rocks?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Laracy do you have a link to a pic? BTW resowner92 has some E. tenellus micro in his nano cube that looks like what Im looking for.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Compact hygro would look nice IMO, I know it's a stem, but it's different looking then most:icon_roll


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Cmaddog said:


> Beautiful tank, I really like the ADA tanks, how many gallons is this tank? I am horrible with cm, I should be better considering I deal in mm all day, and had to take a ton of chem/physics in college. I am interested in watching this project. Are you doing Discus? If not what did you do with your Discus? also, where did you order all of your gear from?


Maddog One of the sponsor ADG sells ADA as well as Aquaforrest.com sells ADA. Ive bought from both and they have been great. my discus went back to a LFS. The tank is 65gal. I would only put three discus in 65gallons I had four in my 120gal before.

hygro is a good choice but I think it is about the same color as glosso. Man I sound like Im being picky but I only want to plant once.


----------



## marufovega (Jun 29, 2008)

c'mon, i know you've got those plants in there already. you holdout. pics!!

marufovega


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/44042-ada-adg-180cm-iwagumi-revisited.html


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, CmLaracy you are absolutely right it is darker. I will be using 150MH x2 so it should grow dark. I just saw macclellan's E. tenellus "micro" and I have decided on glosso for the foreground and E. tenellus "micro" for the the background. 20-30pots of glosso should be here by Sunday and Ill plant that Sunday night/Monday morning. Ill have to wait for the micro cuz he sold out. No no plants in it yet! but Ill add some smaller stones to the front to see if it improves the scape. I was thinking if I should moisten the substrate now to hopefully release some ammonia. Sort of like an emerced growth method without any plants.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

May I ask, where are you getting so many pots from?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

For the glosso I was going to go with an online store, but a LFS is giving me about the same price for a large order. Either way its not cheap ordering lots of plants. But I want a large plant mass to avoid an algae breakout.


----------



## Gottobe (Jan 14, 2008)

I just read through your entire thread. I admire your patience. This is a project that can be done only one way, the right way. My tank build is a few weeks behind but with lots less experience. I will keep an eye on your planting because so far with the attention to stand, rocks, floor and layout I'm very impressed!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

30 pots of glosso ordered might be here by sunday at LFS. Now if I can only get ahold of E. tenellus "Micro".


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> 30 pots of glosso ordered might be here by sunday at LFS. Now if I can only get ahold of E. tenellus "Micro".


i can probably give u a little but it wont be much


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

is tenellus micro the tall, but thin one? if so, i might be able to give you some as well


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

fishman Im looking for the short one that mcclellen has, but thank you. Resowner92 has the one I want I will take you up on your offer and your close to m work. I can trade you some plants.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

tenellus micro is thin, tall, and turns red under bright light. maybe your looking for tenellus narrow?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

fishman this is the "micro" Im looking for
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...-resowners-12in-cube-updated-pics-7-a-11.html


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

For lighting I decided to go with the aqualight pro, for better light control and I really wanted moonlights. I hope it comes in this week. If anyone has this light can you tell me if the 96watt power compacts are square or straight pin. Because I want to replace the actinics with one 6500K and one 10K and also order the hanging kit. I already have the 8k MH bulbs. 30 pots of glosso should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds pretty sick. Can't wait.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow I just realized I started this thread in may and still no plants. But this tank started two years ago with the purchase of the stones. Plus this hasn't been easy on the wallet, but Im proud to say I have not used plastic to pay for this. Just happen to jump on good deals when I see them.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Well in my type of work you have to be really really patient, and I think this project proves how patient I am. The glosso was in really bad shape that the supplier would not sell it. another LFS can get me about 20 pots but not the 30 I want and I have to wait till next thursday and maybe he can order some. The aqualight pro still has not arrived . The fish I special ordered are in a small tank in my kitchen. I even set up another quarantine tank to get more fish (Ill start another rhread for that one). I also payed for for more fish and the LFS is holding them for me. But I added some more rocks so tell me what ya think.



















right side









left side


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

amazing. When you start selling those smaller rocks, I want in


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks, but what do you think of their placement. I think Im gonna add more substrate to the front. The background has about 8 inches of aquasoil, but Im thinking of raising it to 10 inches.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> thanks, but what do you think of their placement. I think Im gonna add more substrate to the front. The background has about 8 inches of aquasoil, but Im thinking of raising it to 10 inches.


The placement is great, but I would bring the 2nd rock from the right forward some, so that it isnt in line with the rock to the right of it. As for the substrate, it wouldnt hurt. Some plants prefer deeper sub, but I'm sure you knew this


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

AWESOME!! can't wait to see the finished setup..


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

You've got the patience of a saint, my man!



MARIMOBALL said:


> thanks, but what do you think of their placement. I think Im gonna add more substrate to the front. The background has about 8 inches of aquasoil, but Im thinking of raising it to 10 inches.


IMO, the stones look great where they are. I wouldn't add any more substrate to the front. Maybe add a bit more in the back in the areas aroud the biggest stones, or maybe just excavate some from the "valley" section, and mound it up around the anchor stones.

I'm sure you've seen this gallery before, but it can be very inspirational (not that you need much more inspiration:hihi

http://akuatic.no.sapo.pt/Nature Aquarium Gallery/f5.html

Rock on dude !!!(no pun intended.)


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the tiny rock in the center is distracting and will be covered up by the glosso. the rock on the right look as if the small rock broke of the larger one. Can't tell in the picture though. roybot that pic is my inspiration but I don't want HC. It is a pain to work with on a large scale. Plus I will be planting E. Tenellus micro in the background.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there MarimoBall,

Lol yes you have a lot of patience. For that tank I would be so Anxious to fill it up. lol

I have been taking a lot of time on my Mini M.

Ok for the scape the right side looks very strong. Those to rocks on the farthest right side really flow into the large rock behind it. 

The Lone small rock needs help. I would leave the middle open and move that rock possibly in the middle of the 65lb rock were the come together.

The big rock on the left looks great as I said last time. The smaller rocks around itdon't really have that flow feeling. The small rock closest to the back of the tank on the left side looks good as it sot of sculpts and supports the back of the larger rock. 

The middle of the 3 smaller rocks on the left side this rock needs to be replaced in my opinion. Try different angles as it looks to flat and I think your middle rock should the the most important to try and support the flow on the left side.

The bottom closest to the front on the left side looks ok but I think you will have to change so it goes good with your Middle rock.

Also the background substrate is too low in my opinion. As you said try raise it and inch or two. Also I think the middle substrate can have more of a curve to it in the background. I am not really sure about this but I hink you should try it out and see how it looks.

I really hope this helps you a little and I hope to see more when I come back from vacation.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Tank is now planted glosso in the foreground and E. tenellus "micro" in the background. I changed out some of the small rocks and added more substrate to the back. I lost count but I think I used 7-8 9L bags of aquasoil. today is day number two. I have three 5lbs CO2 tanks and all are empty, so I adding alot of Excel till I get them filled tomorrow. Did a 50% water cahnge today.Thats all pics will come later.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

E. tenellus "micro" in the background. Doesn't that stay short, about 4 in.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes it does. the subtrate is over 10 inches in the back. The micro should be visible behind the rock.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Pictures soon please!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Yes it does. the subtrate is over 10 inches in the back. The micro should be visible behind the rock.


10in :hihi: 

I think/hope you mean 10cm :wink:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> 10in :hihi:
> 
> I think/hope you mean 10cm :wink:


Nope 10 inches. Tank is 18 inches tall. But once it settles it will prob. be 8inches.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Nope 10 inches. Tank is 18 inches tall. But once it settles it will prob. be 8inches.


Won't that cause there to be pockets of uncirculated water?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

stargate_geek said:


> Won't that cause there to be pockets of uncirculated water?


Well if my 10g with very little substrate <2inches of Florabase (similar to AS) is going anerobic, I bet his will as well over time. 

Pictures please?

-Andrew


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> I'm sure you've seen this gallery before, but it can be very inspirational (not that you need much more inspiration:hihi
> 
> http://akuatic.no.sapo.pt/Nature Aquarium Gallery/f5.html


THERE'S about an hour of my day gone...  wow! Inspiring! I sure hope that's some kind of gallery where people get to see it. Otherwise, it'd be kind of silly to keep that all for yourself in your living room. lol...


----------



## Joecoral (Aug 21, 2007)

Mangala said:


> THERE'S about an hour of my day gone...  wow! Inspiring! I sure hope that's some kind of gallery where people get to see it. Otherwise, it'd be kind of silly to keep that all for yourself in your living room. lol...


Its the ADA gallery in Niigata, Japan


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought about the possibility of the aquasoil going anaerobic. Im just going by what I have seen in the 180P Amano has in his gallery. On my 60P there is 6 inches of aquasoil in the background with no prob. If I notice a problem it can be fixed pretty easily. Look how deep this substrate is.

http://akuatic.no.sapo.pt/Nature Aquarium Gallery/l5.html 

http://akuatic.no.sapo.pt/Nature Aquarium Gallery/l5.jpg


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some pics for comparison.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you use two different types of AS (sorry if you have already answered this) Or is the middle layer just dryer than the top? PS: Looks good


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Then it was time to plant. Here is some of the glosso.








Uhh, I started planting one glosso at a time :help: . but after 30min I Uhh  had to speed it up :icon_idea Then I figured it would be faster planting bunches. I figure I planted the equivalent of 50 pots of glosso in about 3 1/2 hours.

Done!:eek5: 








now time to slooowwwly fill the the tank. It took 40 min to fill but the result was crystal clear water.

filter and CO2 being turned on. green tubing and hanging Co2 tubbing will be swapped for clear tubing and lily pipes once the tank is cycled.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

no aqua soil powder used. The sub looks darker because it was a freshly opened bag.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

*drools* Awesome glosso score! Cant wait for the growing to commence!!  !!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks great! That was a bunch of Glosso to plant. Bet your back hurts. :hihi:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

looks great cant wait for it to fill in


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

That night I went to bed exhausted at 1 a.m. then got up at 5:30 a.m. to go to work. And yes my back was sore. My best friend was supposed to help me but his baby girl decided to be born a week early.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish I'd sloped my substrate like you did! Your plants will have no problem filling in the back. Also, those are great rocks. They look just peaky enough to be natural without looking too sharp.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow! It Lives!!! Get ready for weeks of water changing fun...
What lighting system do you have running over this beast?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

lighting for now will be 4x65watt PC ant NO T5 lights. Im gonna check my water chemistry now.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice start victor :thumbsup: , i cant wait to see the progress of this tank.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It's been well over a month since your last update--
How's it going?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Almost 2 months... Does this thing still exist?:hihi:


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't be bashful post it please


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Its comming along fine, but still using power compacts. still waiting on the metal halides I can't decide which ones. The E. tenellus micro has to fill in more. But im not fond of its color. Glosso is spreading but not as compact as I would like it. 
I really like the ADA ferts because I have not had any algae issues. I just don't dose too much step I but the brighty K is dosed daily. 50% water changes every 3 days also help. Liliy pipes and external heater are not installed yet. livestock is *66* green neon tetra and seven otto's . Ill post pics today. Once the 120P and the 60P are done, Ill start with my 30C that has been sitting on the floor for months.


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

nice work.. i like the slope at the back very high... update pics pls...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I still have to clean things up a bit and install the lily pipes and the inline heater and diffuser.These are really bad pics but here is the progress.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

you better hurry up and get those halides on there! :thumbsup:

Looks good!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That huge rock on the right side in the front may have looked better set behind the rocks coming in from the right. May have projected more depth for the focal point.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> That huge rock on the right side in the front may have looked better set behind the rocks coming in from the right. May have projected more depth for the focal point.


Don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This is wht I am talking about. Again, its just a suggestion!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I see what you mean. It would add more depth but the rock is one piece, although it narrows in the center. Giving the illusion of two stones. So it is HUGE over two feet in length. If I broke the stone I would take the risk of having it brake the wrong way.
thanks for the input though.

BTW I am not liking the E.Tenellus Micro. It is the same color of the substrate and grows slow. Im thinking of replacing it with D. hairgrass or micro sword.
Any suggestions.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Blyxa aubertii or japonica might look nice...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

blyxa would be a good choice. Maybe Ill remove the micro and plant some blyxa
on one side and D. Hairgrass on the other then , let them grow a bit and then decide.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, did not realize that was one big piece of rock! LOL.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a BB algae breakout b/c I did not realize the Co2 was out for three days.
A 5 day blackout got rid of most of it, but left the glosso really high. Now I have the MH pendants with 8k bulbs and the inline heater soon the glass lily pipes and inline Co2 reactor will be installed. I will do another 3 day blackout.Photo period is 5 hrs but will start back up with a 3hr period
OK some pics.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I just read through your whole thread and what a build! Your patience and skill is amazing. I am also humbled by the fact that you chose to pay for stuff with cash and not go in debt with the credit card. :thumbsup:
I love the rockwork and your placement of it. I had glosso in my tank for a while but did not like it. This is my suggestion for plants. I would rip out the glosso and E.T micro and I would replace the front with UG and the back with Blyxa Japonica. UG is somewhat harder and more expensive, but with what you spent on the tank and rock and equipment, why skimp on the plants. That layout deserves some nice looking plants and glosso in my opinion dosen't fit. The blyxa would look very nice in the back around those rocks. Here is a pic of the blyxa in my tank and I would love those rocks to surround it with









Thx for the inspiration of your work and I will keep my eye on this thread!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Mb,

This tank is pretty awesome. But I really think you need to try and trim the glosso way down and figure out how to keep it nice and low. Also I really like how the new MH presents better coloring and the shadows on the rock bring out the beauty of it all. I think you just need to work on the plant part and in a few months you will have yourself a dream tank!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

They're so tall because of the short photo-period.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

the glosso is tall b/c of the 5 day blackout it was growing low with pc lights but too slow. The glosso also looks kinda yellow b/c I deprived it of ADA ferts . Ug would be my first choice. I have tried UG before but it all died fast even with aquasoil high light ADA ferts and CO2. I have a lot of foreground area at $15 a square inch:eek5: I won't take the risk I may add a patch in the front center and see how it grows and spreads . Then start to remove the glosso. blyxa is nice but I think it has the same color of glosso and UG .I know hairgrass has been done a million times but I like the color contrast. I may end up using HC .Yes all was bought with cash maybe that's why im taking so long. Now I need to purchase some qiuck disconnects for the lily pipes in order to clean them safely, but those are pricey also. thanks for the compliments and for looking at my thread.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

With about 2 days of 8hr photo period he algae came back lowered down to 4 hrs but algae has got a start already. Did a large trim last night along with a 50% water change. Now I will do a 3 day black out. I hope to get some hairgrass soon to replace the E. Tenellus Micro cuz i know it spreads fast like glosso.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I personally love hairgrass. It's a beautiful plant


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

looking good victor! :thumbsup: you finally got the light. My ADA is still sitting here with 2 spiders housing it, lol.

P.S im looking for job right now, just wondering if your hospital are looking for nurses. you can have a referal fee, lol  PM me incase


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. Cooper good to hear from you. Im gonna put you on the spot and say that you have had your 90P siting on the floor for over 3 years. Shame on you get that tank set up:icon_redf you have everything including the ADA garden stand and the grand solar. Plus Ill help you whenever:thumbsup:


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

So what's the deal? How's the tank?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Still battling green fuzzy algae. Photoperiod is 5 hours a day, daily 30ml doses of excell and 50% water changes every 3-5 days.I may raise the lights a bit What do you think? Water still turns yellow after a couple of days. Remember I have about 7 nine liter bags of aquasoil. And today i added 5 more Amano shrimp. I did add hairgrass to the background. I was thinking of getting some mollies because I heard they eat hair algae then returning them to the LFS. I also notice today that the glosso that I replanted back in the soil is speading but the one that is tall is not spreading. Since the no one has glosso around here I am growing some emerced outside on my deck with aquasoil I have about one square foot now. I think I will plant it in the tank. I may get HC or UG and plant it in the center and see how it does, if it spreads I will gradually remove the glosso. I ordered some quick disconects so I can install the liliy pipes and some ebay moon light may be added to the pendants. I was thinkinking that addidng an inline reactor may slow down the flow of the output so Im thinking of adding a eheim 2215 to the other side with the reactor and some liliy pipes or one galss co2 diffuser at each end. I really like the Iwagumi style, but it is much more difficult to ballance the whole light ferts and co2 thang. But ill keep trying:thumbsup: i think its alot more easier to set up a tank in the nature syle b/c the stem plants use up alot of nutrients fast thus lowering the chances of algae. So i must continue to try things out cuz Im sure not gonna give up on this scape


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Marimo,
Great looking tank, setup and scape. It seems that raising the lights a little would reduce the intensity, since your having the algae problems give it a shot. I don't think they would look too high as well. I would do glass reactors at each end to start for the co2, since it's easy and would look good.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

DF thanks for the compliment. the tank is coming along. still some algae issues. photoperiod is 7 hours now and the glosso is growing more compact. I did a 50% water change with RO water which was a PITA becouse I don't have an RO system yet. Im thinking of borrowing a UV sterilizer, but for now Ill let the tank mature on its own. there was some marselia with the glosso and I say it covered 40% of the foreground. i like the marselia b/c it grows really compact and is a darker green than glosso. Plants now include dwarf hairgrass E. tenellus micro glosso, and marselia. Ill add giant hair grass to the back if my LFs gets there shipment on friday Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i love giant hairgrass. ever since i saw it on scolley's page i fell in love with it. if you do then definitely post pictures right after!!!
the tank is looking great. did you get the RO water from the lfs?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the RO water is making a difference. water was bought at a filtered drinking water store. The guy ran the water through his huge filtration system then through an extra filter till the TDS meter was near "0". My LFS will not get any more plants until next year. So no giant hairgrass for a while 

Here are some pics from today.





































comments welcome


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

The tank looks amazing. The right side is simply amazing


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

mizu-chan said:


> The tank looks amazing. The right side is simply amazing


Thanks Mizu for the complement

Well after using 30ml excell daily and a weekly 30% RO water change, the algae is 90% gone :bounce: photo period is 8hrs now and the glosso/marselia/E.T. Micro mix is really growing thick and compact. Im beginning to dose ADA Step one three pumps twice a week and brighty K four pumps a day. I only have 5 huge Amano shrimp and they keep the stones very clean. I use to brush the stones with a tooth brush once a week but not no more. I will add 5 more shrimp and 4 more oto's for a total of 9 oto's. I added a black background the plants colors is much better. 

Here is some advise for any one attempting an Iwagumi scape do not do not have any MTS in youir tank. They will burrow in the substrate and gradually flatten the substrate. I say this from experience and b/c I pulled out the last MTS today.:thumbsup:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow thanks for the advice about the MTS. The tank colors are looking awesome! I think Hair Grass will look great going all around the tank. 
Where do you get RO water? Stop and Shop and something? I went to a couple stores and nothing.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

very nice!

you found attractive rocks. i wish that there were a bit more difference in height between them. their peaks make an almost straight horizontal line acros the frame.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I say this from experience and b/c I pulled out the last MTS today.:thumbsup:


Give it time. . .they have been known to live in bags of unused, unsubmersed substrate for up to a year; extremely hardy and near impossible to get rid of in my opinion unless you gave the tank a copper bath which is obviously out of the question. . .

Great tank and great thinking on the photoperiod and dosing to get rid of the algae!!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

fishboy87 said:


> Give it time. . .they have been known to live in bags of unused, unsubmersed substrate for up to a year; extremely hardy and near impossible to get rid of in my opinion unless you gave the tank a copper bath which is obviously out of the question. . .
> 
> Great tank and great thinking on the photoperiod and dosing to get rid of the algae!!!


That was the only MTS I have seen in two months, even when the lights were off. So im crossing my fingers. The glosso has been through alot some times it looked like it was not gonna make it, but it bounced back.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Still some algae issuesbut less now. did a huge trim about a gallon size freezer bag full of glosso tenellus, m. minutia mix too bad there is fuzzy cotton like algae, would be a nice raok even though its easy to remove the algae by hand.
Only change is that there is a black background and gaint hairgrass in the background. The G. hairgrass is doing nice. was thinking of getting some molly's cuz I know the eat that algae then giving them away. any whoo updated pics soon.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Update. tank is almost complete. I raised the lights to reduce the algae growth. photoperiod is 7 hrs for now. Still have not added the ADA lily pipes .. RO system coming next week then then the glosso will look its best.
removed the hairgrass cuz it was invading the glosso foreground..removed the giant hairgrass also cuz the marselia grew behind it making it look messy

before the big trim








after trimming
















filled two of these


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

wow the slope looks nice its add a lot of depth, i love the hardscape as well. and the tetras fit well in this tank, just scoop out all the floating plant matter off the surface! that drives me crazy in my tank hehe.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang son!!
My only critique would be that the rock on the left doesn't really match. But it really looks awesome!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks guys. This tank is high maintenance with 1 or 2 trimmings per week and 30% x2 water changes per week, Organic there are no plants floating, What you see is an amazing amount of pearling. The whole tank is covered with oxygen bubbles. Im gonna post a vid on you tube soon to show the pearling. Thanx again.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW. That pretty much sums up your tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Im having a Blue green algae break out. I clean it out daily but it keeps coming back. I seen threads that recommend erythromycin. But first I will try a 3 day blackout and increase the nitrates by dosing more. If that does not help then Ill use the erythromycin. BTW my RO filter is here just need to install it. Wish me luck:thumbsup:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I installed the ADA lily pipes after the 3 day black out. BG algae is gone:biggrin:
will post some pics soon. Lily pipes make a big difference, makes the tank look clean.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

>


Dinner?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> :
> will post some pics [STRIKE]soon.[/STRIKE]


NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

An update! ADA Lily pipes are finally installed! I had a BG algae breakout and overdosed excell right before the lights went off  which resulted in killing all my Amano shrimp and leaving my fish gasping for air the next day. I went to work and when I came back all my shrimp were cooked pink in the the tank. did a 50% water change and added a couple of air stones as well as a HOB with Purigem. I replaced the 20 Amano shrimp and a SCAPE member told me of a LFS that had green neons. I went over and bought them all. So now I have 90 green neons after adding the 25. this pictore is after another 4 day blackout before a trim and before adding the shrimp and fish.


----------



## herefisheefishee (Apr 29, 2009)

just read your entire thread.
It's looking good!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

this tank is cool and looks like the plants are growing like crazy (already time for another trim). good job!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Try taking a picture looking into the aquarium from the front instead of looking down on it. Hooray for fish! It doesn't look too bad after an od and a blackout 
Keep it up  I would also suggest putting the two lilys next to each other. You get better flow that way.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Try taking a picture looking into the aquarium from the front instead of looking down on it. Hooray for fish! It doesn't look too bad after an od and a blackout
> Keep it up  I would also suggest putting the two lilys next to each other. You get better flow that way.


I have tried putting the lily pipes next to each other and could not tell the difference in flow. The filter is on the left. Maybe having shorter tubing would increase the flow if I put both on the left.
Ill try to post a FF pic but the metal halides are so bright it makes it difficult for a good pic.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I have tried putting the lily pipes next to each other and could not tell the difference in flow. The filter is on the left. Maybe having shorter tubing would increase the flow if I put both on the left.
> Ill try to post a FF pic but the metal halides are so bright it makes it difficult for a good pic.


I see. Do the halides make a purple streak down your pics?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah purple or pink. I have a canon Elph 7.0 meg. Its pretty good better than most point and shoot cameras. Takes awesome Macro pics which is why I bought it. Its not as good as an SLRof course. I was thinking of having someone take some pro pics for the ADA contest but it won't bounce back to the way I want it by the deadline.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Yeah purple or pink. I have a canon Elph 7.0 meg. Its pretty good better than most point and shoot cameras. Takes awesome Macro pics which is why I bought it. Its not as good as an SLRof course. I was thinking of having someone take some pro pics for the ADA contest but it won't bounce back to the way I want it by the deadline.


When are the pictures due for that contest?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> When are the pictures due for that contest?


MAY 31ST
http://en.iaplc.com/


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Well another update im going back to the clean fresh cut look again and moving some fish out to make way 4 more green neons. Some have died and other jumped out so I will remove the tons of blue endlers some micro rasboras one panda gara and maybe some SAE's that are huge they can go graze on another tank. BTW the snow ball population is exploding in this tank. 




























thanks 4 viewing my thread :icon_redf


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

Truly a tank to be proud of. How you have the patients I have no idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Kilroy_1911 said:


> Truly a tank to be proud of. How you have the patients I have no idea. :thumbsup:


Now that everything has matured and the tank is balanced and stable the maintenance is pretty easy. Weekly 30%-50% R/O water changes no fertilizer and trimming every week to week and a hal. Just like when i mow the lawn.
Thank you I appreciate your comments. I have to say this is the tank I have always wanted.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude. This tank is awesome. And don't even get me started on the stone... I actually called that place this morning trying to find something.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Just read the whole thread and what a tank... Someone mensioned it but you didn't answer:
How big is the tank (gallons)?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

This looks very, very nice. I love how it just looks like a giant field with a giant school of tetras swimming around. I bet it looks even better in person. roud:


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

This tank looks beautiful. I had a similar idea for my next tank. Currently have none. Can't wait to get started! Your tank is inspiring!


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome tank


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful ... hows the tank now?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

paludarium freak said:


> Just read the whole thread and what a tank... Someone mensioned it but you didn't answer:
> How big is the tank (gallons)?


Thanks everyone
the tank is almost 70 gallons.
I let the tank go a bit but I replanted some glosso and E. vivipara It will
look great in about 3 weeks.
thanks again.


----------



## Earth Eater (Feb 16, 2010)

Updates PLEASE


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Updates!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I will update soon. I had a large amount of green neons die due to age as they are wild cought and live about two years. I really tried to get more this year but had very little luck. Last week I managed to get the last 30 pcs of the season shipped to me. So now I have about 65 green neons instead of the 101 I used to have . :icon_frow If everyone knows where I can get more please LMK.


----------



## Charles Crews (May 10, 2010)

I just bought a 140 gal, still in the unpacking process. Do you think the ADA substrate is worth the money? I have been going back and forth on what I need to buy.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on what you want to growand your budget. I used 7 9L bags on this tanks and I know that is crazy but I really wanted a tall slope. I think that on the SCAPE forum some one calculated the price of ADA aquasoil equals the price of Eco flourite or any other substrate when you compare price per pound. That being said Aquasoil has been proven as a great substrate. There are many alternatives like mineralized soil, kitty litter, oil dry, turface, Shultz aquatic soil.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually check out green leaf aquariums. Orlando has a sale on tanks and substrate. I was looking and it is a pretty good deal. Right now I'm looking at getting the 90-P size tank. They're AZOO substrate is suppose to be just as good, if not better than ADA Aqua soil as it releases no ammonia and it shouldn't be as messy.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I have also heard good things about Azoo substrate and plenty LFS carry it here. But around here its $4 cheaper than ADA so Ill stick to ADA for now.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Holly Moly Time for and update!!! Well Im still batteling algae but its almost gone now. I will have new pics soon same scape though.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Your tank looks amazing, can't wait to see updated pictures.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

will be ready for pics by the weekend 
.
Thanks


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

IMO SCAPEERS have the nicest looking tanks overall....

Hey how long did AS take to clear in a tank this size?


----------



## roni (Aug 28, 2006)

wow! really like the green neons. How do you find they school? I'm trying to figure out a nice schooling fish for a 4 ft long tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

shrimpnmoss said:


> IMO SCAPEERS have the nicest looking tanks overall....
> 
> Hey how long did AS take to clear in a tank this size?


Thanks SNM. Clear from the begining. But It took a month to cycle seven 9L of aquasoil.

roni, green neons are my favorite fish. They are smaller and school better than cardinals. Best schooling fish in my experience is rummynose, second is harlequin rasboras, third green neons. But the green neons beats them both in looks. They are wild cought so they do best in RO water.
Now im looking for 100 blue axelrodi for my next project. A new ADA 120P


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

geezz louise......so it will be 120p X 3?...you and that other guy (ada room guy) should combine forces open shop and just bring ADG/AFA store down to LA....


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Np not 3 120P just two. His room is awesome. Seen it in person. His pesonal mini ADA galery here in SoCal. I while back I switched all my tanks to ADA. Little by little. I have another mini m with solar light too. I do set ups for offices and private homes and lease ADA tanks so need to have stuff available. Have a mini LFS in my garage.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I miss LA....I got into this hobby after I moved...ugg....


----------



## roni (Aug 28, 2006)

MARIMOBALL said:


> roni, green neons are my favorite fish. They are smaller and school better than cardinals. Best schooling fish in my experience is rummynose, second is harlequin rasboras, third green neons. But the green neons beats them both in looks. They are wild cought so they do best in RO water.
> Now im looking for 100 blue axelrodi for my next project. A new ADA 120P


Are you using pure RO water? What are you feeding them? I think my tap water is fairly soft and I have access to RO water thought it would make water changes much more labor intensive. How well do 90 fill up the tank (how large are they compared to cardinals?)

thanks,
roni


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

How do you lease a tank? Just the equipment or already all set up?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

shrimpnmoss said:


> How do you lease a tank? Just the equipment or already all set up?


A full ADA set up fully scaped with fish and shrimp including maintenance.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some pics. they are a little dark though






















I still have to do an 80% water change trim plants and scrubb the stones, and clean the lily pipes. Then Ill take a better picture.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Update coming soon, Stay tuned.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who really enjoys the algea growing on stones in tanks? It reminds me of old buildings with moss growing up the side.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

crazydog64 said:


> Am I the only one who really enjoys the algea growing on stones in tanks? It reminds me of old buildings with moss growing up the side.


I personally dont likev moss but a little algae on the rocks is OK. In the previouse pic there was too much algae.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I did a major trim. These are pictures right before the trim, clean up, and water change. Ill take new pics tomorrow. The rotala butterfly in the left foreground is for my Mini M Hakkai stone Iwagumi.



























right side









left side









I got this new wave point led light with a 3 gallon tank at reefapalooza, but its too blue its meant for salt water but it make a nice moon light. It has 12 1/4 wat LED's for a total of 3 watts. its 6 inches long and looks like a mini ADA light. But this light covers the entire 4 foot 120P as a moon light it looks fantastic. Im gonna buy the all white higher wattage light for my 3 gallon when it comes out in Dcember

























Please comment and thanks for looking..


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

man I've been out of this hobby for years and I still remember this journal, I assume you made a new one?

nice tank


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> man I've been out of this hobby for years and I still remember this journal, I assume you made a new one?
> 
> nice tank


Nope same tank same scape, New pics today.

.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ill try to get some updated pics today.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank looks great MB!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow long overdue update. Well the tank is empty now waiting for the new scape. Comming this week. The other 120P will be a plant grow out tank for now.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow long overdue update. Well the tank is empty now waiting for the new scape. Comming this week. The other 120P will be a plant grow out tank for now.


I can't believe that this bad boy is being resurrected! I thought my entire left side went numb and I was having a stroke when I saw you had recently posted, lmao!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Let there be marimo in the new one!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

So the tank is empty except for the bottom layer of powersand and aquasoil. Powersand is pretty pricey now. The aquasoil held up very well after 3 years. It is still solid and does not crumble. I have no scientific proof but I believe the powersand and ADA additives kept the substrate healthy. In comparison to smaller tanks I have set up with aquasoil only and no powersand and ADA additives, the substrate just desintegrates to dust. 

Here is the 120P grow out tank. Its now planted with plants lined up in rows. No scape.











Here is the 120P grow out tank. Its now planted with plants lined up in rows. No scape.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok the hardscape is done. Im hoping to plant it this weekend. here are some pictures of the process.

kept the bottom layer of power sand and substrate then added a vinyl mesh








3X9L bags of ADA Amazonia "new" one 9L bag of original ADA Amazonia as a top layer








Seriyu stone








Original ADA Amazonia on the left Amazonia "new" on the right








Tweeking the layout








I have since added a sand foreground and move and added some wood


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This should be good!


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful hardscape! Where do you find such pretty rock?

How are you planning on keeping the AS separated from the sand? I've seen sand foregrounds get covered in bits of AS and look a little unsightly after there are occupants moving things around a bit, so I'm curious what people do to try to prevent that (if anything).


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

impressive depth!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Great. Can't wait to see this planted.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome! You need a better camera so we can see those details!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Just went through the whole thread..IMO the previous scape was good..but could have been improved a lot, but this new one is impressive - I would suggest two changes though if you don't mind - the wood on the extreme left and extreme right breaks the flow of the impressive setup in the middle, play around with that a bit if possible..other than that you are blazing guns with this one - would like to see this in IAPLC 2013 as one of the entries.

BTW: subscribed - would love to see the progress


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

zico_aqua said:


> Just went through the whole thread..IMO the previous scape was good..but could have been improved a lot, but this new one is impressive - I would suggest two changes though if you don't mind - the wood on the extreme left and extreme right breaks the flow of the impressive setup in the middle, play around with that a bit if possible..other than that you are blazing guns with this one - would like to see this in IAPLC 2013 as one of the entries.
> 
> BTW: subscribed - would love to see the progress


Thanks to evryone for the kind words. Zico I totally agree. I have since moved some wood around. I wish I would have stopped by the fish store to pick up more wood for better options. Im planning on planting tonight or this weekend Im gathering all the equipemnt I have for the tank becuase the two canister filters are being used for the ADA120P grow out tank.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

brilliant! looking forward to it man!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I planted and flooded the tank on Monday. Today is the first 50% water change. Ill have some pictures in a bit.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I planted and flooded the tank on Monday. Today is the first 50% water change. Ill have some pictures in a bit.


What I want to know is where in the world did you get all that Seriyu stone!? I want some large pieces like you have so badly, I'd sell my first born!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

There are a few sellers on this forum that you could ask for WYSIWYG seriyu rocks. 

Or call Frank at ADG and ask for some large stones with pictures emailed to you and tell him what you want to do scape wise for Ryouh stone. He is nice and works with you for any aquascaping material. 

Of course, I wish I had piles to pick through myself.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> There are a few sellers on this forum that you could ask for WYSIWYG seriyu rocks.
> 
> Or call Frank at ADG and ask for some large stones with pictures emailed to you and tell him what you want to do scape wise for Ryouh stone. He is nice and works with you for any aquascaping material.
> 
> Of course, I wish I had piles to pick through myself.


Thanks Green_Flash!!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

styxx said:


> What I want to know is where in the world did you get all that Seriyu stone!? I want some large pieces like you have so badly, I'd sell my first born!



Bonsai nursey used to sell it but they no longer carry it due to the increase in fuel cost to ship it here.

The plants are doing great with minimal algae. I added amano shrimp and nerites about a week ago. Last night I added the first green neon. Today I came home and the green neon is still alive so ill add 9 more and take a picture. By Saturday I hope to add sandidanio axelrodi blue, becuase those are a little more delicate.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

do you have the other two 120ps running right now?


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics. I was thinking of getting some Green Neons as well.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

This is what it looks like now. Still has a bit of hair algae and a trim.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

styxx said:


> What I want to know is where in the world did you get all that Seriyu stone!? I want some large pieces like you have so badly, I'd sell my first born!


Ill be selling some large pieces soon send me a pm ill post a FS thread soon.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome Tank!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

We need a meeting at your place Victor


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

the sides need to mature a bit more I guess other than that looks fab!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Where'd you get that wood from? Tank looks amazing!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

This tank still going?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Couesfanatic said:


> This tank still going?


Yes its a mes do to my lack of maintenace. I dont know weather to clean it up or change the scape.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. Its been a while since I've even logged on. the 120P is still up and running with a new scape layout. Im going to post up pictures of the process. Its almost done. I would say 90% finished.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes please!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Where you ever going to post pics?


----------

